# Derealisation in th UK



## askthedust (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello

I'm Clare & I'm 27, I joined last night and, as I'm sure many have found, it was a great relief to find this place! One of the most isolating things is to think that this is happening to you and only you. I don't know how I would have coped if this had happened to me in the days before the internet as it's the internet that put a name to what I'm going through and made me realise that this is something lots of other people experience too.

I've had dp/dr since I was 21 which I'm almost certain was brought on by drugs but I remember the very day my life changed and it was sparked from a panic attack when at work where everyone's faces blurred and I felt like I just..wasn't there.

Since that moment I've had ups and downs but have never been the same. I wait and wait to return to 'normal' but I've began to think that this is it, this is how I'll feel for the rest of my life. And it's scary.

I do have hope though, which comes and goes, but it's hope none the less.

I'd really like to hear from other people in the UK and their experiences. Trying to explain this to several GP's has just been hell and they've always just prescriped anti-d's/anti-anxiety pills/anxiety counselling. Which have never worked. I mean, I don't know what I should say to get to the right people who can help. How do I go from Gp surgery to someone who recognises dp/dr? I'm completely at a loss!

I'd also love to hear from any parents suffering with dp/dr. I have a 4 year old little girl and I hate the way this all effects her. On bad days I can't take her to school. And then there's the whole memory/recognisation thing which is probably the worst of all. Hopefully other parents will understand what I mean.

In fact, I'd like to hear from anyone going through this. I've never, ever communicated with anybody wit dp/dr and would love to.

Sorry, this got a bit long!

Clare


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi,
Welcome to the board. I live in Sheffield and haven't really looked to medical science to solve the connundrum of dp. I do understand your frustration of it not being heard of though. Mine started as a medical student so I never really thought of medicine as the kind of science to help me out of my problems. I've always regarded medicine and drugs as the problem rather than the solution to this!

Actually, I've been dissociated from my body all my life, virtually, in that I've always identified more with my mind than my emotions or body. I now realise that most people identify strongly with their bodies and this explains how I am different, but that is ok.

You can get better even if you don't recover entirely. Never give up.
Roz


----------



## askthedust (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi,
Thankyou. 
I'm currently focusing on just feeling better, recovering entirely seems a little out of reach right now but I just intend to move onwards and upwards


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Welcome Clare. I don't have a child but i can imagine that would make things more difficult to deal with. I'm pretty sure you're not the only parent here though.

I sympathise with your 'health service' woes. On the NHS everything seems to take forever. First thing is make sure people _know_ what you have, obviously this involves mentioning DP/R by name and being insistent that this is what you have (and not e.g. depression), GPs don't tend to have heard of it. What then happened to me was that i was referred to a 'cognitive behavioral therapist' who did a telephone multiple choice interview, she then referred me in turn (through my GP) to a Psychiatrist or psychologist (whoevers available apparently). I'm waiting for that now.

The main thing i have found is to learn to live with it and enjoy life despite it and doing that can tend to diminish DP/R, at least for a time. Whatever you do don't shut yourself away (i speak from unhappy experience), if going out and interacting with people is hard, its much better than the alternative.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Clonazepam is a winner! 

How's things in brummie land? I'm a Derby lad with golden balls :roll: 

I'm also dyslexic and did two hours of English learning stuff then went to the pub with the lads... so I can not read much of your thread @ the moment... but "welcomE" and all


----------



## lau_von_c (Jan 17, 2008)

Im from Liverpool and I have never met anyone who has this or even a DR that knows it exists so would love to keep in touch people in the UK who know more about it! xx


----------

